# I just competed in a national competition......



## ABbuggin (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, the Royal Ranger program that I am in (just like Boy Scouts but the Bible is more involved) has a "Ranger of the Year" competition every year. First the competition begins at the outpost level, the two winners then move on to the conference level. After the conference competition, the two winners from that then finally move up to the national competition.

The contest for each level consists of:

A 150 question test

An oral interview with a pannel of 3 judges

Strict uniform inspection

And the following skills tests:

Firecraft

Lashing

Rope craft

Bible

First-Aid skills

CPR

Tool-craft

I won the outpost competition this year, placed 2nd in the conference, and last night, I won the national competition. I also won the national compettion last year.   I won't be competing any longer though, I am aging out at the end of this year.


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

nice! Mellisa is impressed too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## ismart (Jul 28, 2009)

Congradulations! Very cool! Don't worry i'm making you a fake ID so you can compete next year too! :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 28, 2009)

ismart said:


> Congradulations! Very cool! Don't worry i'm making you a fake ID so you can compete next year too! :lol:


lol


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations! It's very nice to win competitions on a national scale!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## fishstick41 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol i saw you win nice job andew =D lol i like the speaker did you ?


----------



## Opivy (Jul 29, 2009)

congratulations! Impressive - when I saw lashing as a skill tested, I did a double take. Lol,

BTW just saw your reply on youtube. Just thought it was cool that we know each other on different parts of the internet.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.  

I did like the speaker, he was funny lol.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2009)

Wonderful, will go good on your resume, well u know what i mean.. spell chech here please!


----------



## ismart (Jul 29, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Wonderful, will go good on your resume, well u know what i mean.. spell chech here please!


Yeah! Master lasher would look awsome on a resume! If you don't get the job just take out your whip and well... you know what to do!  :lol: :lol:


----------

